# Any experience with Salsa El Mariachi 29er Titanium?



## Marinelly (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi!!! I'm planning to buy a 29er hard tail in Ti, and this bike came out with excellent reviews. It is not a WSD (women specific design). 
Have any of you ride it? What has been your experience?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

nope, cant help you there, but i'd not get too worried about WSD. most of my bikes have been men's bikes, and i'm 5'3


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Me too. Never tried the bike in ? but none of my bikes have been WSD. Toe overlap on a 700c(29er sized) road bike in size XS has been my only issue. But I blame my clown feet(size 10), not the bike.


----------



## FannieMae (Aug 7, 2010)

I have an El Mariachi steel and I love it. Fits great and because of the frame geometry, the standover height is not an issue for me. I'm 5'8 and ride a medium frame. I bought the complete bike and did have to trim the bars a bit, but no other modifications were needed.


----------

